# E8400



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

Has anyone overclocked the Intel E8400 CPU? If so, what kind of results? Also what kind of CPU cooler are you using?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Alot of people have overclocked the e8400. Most can get 4.00ghz on air using some of the higher end coolers like the tunic tower. As for results on the overclock google is your friend.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What type of case do you have and which motherboard are you using? Some of the larger air coolers may block a memory slot or be too tall for some cases.

Some options:
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7
Newegg.com - XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler I5 775 AMD compatible
Newegg.com - Tuniq Tower 120 Universal CPU Cooler 120mm Cooling Fan and Fan Controller/Heatsink
Newegg.com - ZALMAN CNPS9500 AT 2 Ball CPU Cooling Fan/Heatsink


----------



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

Using a Cooler Master 912HAF Case and a Gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G MB.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Posting your complete specs is commonly helpful.
Brand & Model of RAM-GPU-PSU?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You should be fine with most any cooler I listed above. Decide on the one you want and then check the manufacturer site (mobo and case) and make sure it's compatible or supported.


----------

